# Facing forward.



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it is _preferrable _to look from the neck up.

shoulder turn places torsional flex on your body and so it is more likely for your hips and therefore your legs to follow. to prevent this, the edge of your board needs to engage / bite the snow more heavily, thus reducing your potential speed, or affecting a very slight rotation when jumping.

it isn't a mega worry as you can compromise and adapt your riding to override this undesirable effect. but it is not 'good form'.


----------

